# Beefie - new way to weigh cattle



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Anyone else seen this product yet?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hdUqlzuvhA






I have not found the price(ing) yet, nor ordering info, but I'm interested (after all my B-day is just around the corner and I need to add to my wish list ).

Larry


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I have seen this technology used in other industries. I'm glad it is being used in Ag. I think this process will improve dramatically in a short period of time. My high school math teachers were right. I will use geometry one day.

Larry, thank you for this post.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Hahah...I guess there might be a market for it somewhere. Those around cattle for a while would say "looks like a 9 weight to me..."


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaMike said:


> Those around cattle for a while would say "looks like a 9 weight to me..."


Yep, but that'll be a thing of the past someday....people today can't stick their finger up their tails unless they have an app to show them how or a computer to look something up when it comes to experience.

Regards, Mike


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

I have a dumb question, why do you have to input its age, breed, and condition? I guess I sort of understand in general how it could work (I have seen the tape measure apps that work with phone camera) but just trying to figure out why the other inputs make a difference?


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Back in my dairying days, well before apps........I could guess the weight of a Holstein by physics. When they stand on your foot, you hop around , then go to the limp-swear phase, and finally the weight calculation..........$#!T that [email protected]&? Must weigh 1800 pounds!

Upon ending the work day and peeling your sock off, adjustment of calculation ( using the color scale of purple hues) , closer to 2000 . Oh how I miss those days..........RIGHT.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

chaded said:


> I have a dumb question, why do you have to input its age, breed, and condition? I guess I sort of understand in general how it could work (I have seen the tape measure apps that work with phone camera) but just trying to figure out why the other inputs make a difference?


Because a Holstein of the same frame size is going to weight less than say an Angus... They probably have an equation that changes the weight due to the breed of animal.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Back in the 60's before the portable one animal scale was affordable for the local 4h clubs, there where charts and special tape measures. The very same principle that makes the electronic device work.

Not going to be able to out compete the order buyers at the auction barn. You will be waiting for the first calve in the draft to be in range and standing still as he is assessing the ones in the tail end already. :lol:


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Alot to be said for experience. When I was a pup tagging along I was amazed my Dad could accurately guess the weights of animals. I remember him and a couple of the regular buyers haggling in the barn over weight and quality. Guess that's where I fell in love with the process. Sadly the auction barns are having a rough go the last 18 mos.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Vol said:


> Yep, but that'll be a thing of the past someday....people today can't stick their finger up their tails unless they have an app to show them how or a computer to look something up when it comes to experience.
> 
> Regards, Mike


YouTube on the phone is great when you're in the barn with a prolapsed heifer at 2am trying to remember where to put the lidocaine in the tailhead to stop her pushing against you. Beats waiting a couple of hours for a vet if you can even find one to come out.

The joy of living in the middle of nowhere. ????


----------

